# Been working on the saltwater stuff



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I started tying for my October trip about a month ago, still have another month. I have been trying to do a few every few nights when I have time. So far I am putting off the Clousers and Deceivers to do more "fun" things. Here's a few pics.

Spoon flies for redfish:



















Box of mostly bendbacks, surf candies, spoon flies, and some shrimp patterns:










Some topwaters, standard poppers and some pencil poppers:










Also been working on some shark flies. A guide pattern I found from a guy in NC, also did this one in black/orange on 3/0 tarpon hooks:










And last night I did a few monster Murdich minnows on 5/0 hooks:










Shark box:


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I like them all! The spoons look great--I had never seen the incorporation of spinner blade before. I always made mine out of "funky film" (you can find it at Pat Catan's; it's a reflective metallic sticker-backed film), or just epoxy cured between a loop of mono. 

I love the bendbacks--great fly that is super snagless. 

Where are the clousers? You'll want a few, especially to work the bottom more effeciently or get down in current. Or do you have a sinking/sink-tip line? Still can always throw a clouser. Chart over white if you want to only bring a pair. 

And are the poppers on light wire freshwater hooks? Is that why you have so many?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Intracoastal said:


> I like them all! The spoons look great--I had never seen the incorporation of spinner blade before. I always made mine out of "funky film" (you can find it at Pat Catan's; it's a reflective metallic sticker-backed film), or just epoxy cured between a loop of mono.
> 
> I love the bendbacks--great fly that is super snagless.
> 
> ...


Haha, read the end of the 1st paragraph again!  I'm putting off the Clousers and Deceivers and EP stuff because I get bored tying them! I'll do them in a few weeks.

The poppers are on saltwater hooks, I bought the Wapsi Saltwater popper bodies w/hooks, the standard poppers are in #2, and the pencil poppers are a size bigger, I think. I already made all 10 standards and have about half a pack of pencil poppers to finish.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

They all look awesome! I will look forward to reading a nice long post with plenty of pictures when you return.
How do those spoon flies cast?


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice looking ties. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I think the spoon flies should cast OK, they really aren't that heavy. Those Colorado blades are very light, the only thing that added weight to them was the epoxy coat over the blade to make sure it stays on the hook. A buddy who has fly fished the salt recommended I do them this way, so they should be OK.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am also loading up my boxes for the salt. 

My quarry will be herding bay anchovies so a lot of small minnow patterns are the order of the day.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a week left. Basically all I have left to finish are the Clousers, some Deceivers, and some EP streamers.

Some recent stuff:


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's some box updates. This is basically what I'll be going into battle with, I'll probably add a few more crab patterns and some shark stuff tonight. I also plan to take my pedestal vise and a few materials to tie additional Clousers, bendbacks, and a few other patterns if I start losing/destroying flies quickly.

Crabs, Seaducers, and some shrimp patterns:










Finished the Clouser box last night, 20 in 1/0 and 20 in #2:










Poppers, a couple of gurglers, and the sand fleas:










Shark box:










Spoon flies, surf candies, and bendbacks:










Three colors of the 6/0 Murdich Minnows for sharks:










What I started with:










The (nearly final) stash and my primary book I followed for the patterns/colors:


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

You've got some awesome looking flies there. I think the blurple seaducers are sweet. If space is an issue, I would bring the top 2 boxes (seaducers and clousers) on a given outing, maybe bringing 1 bigger fly (like the shark patterns) just in case something big swims by. If the mackerel are around, the synthetic surf candy-types should get a lot of use. 

You are gonna catch like mad out there. Wish I had the time and money to join ya. I'm not sure how many days you'll be there, but have you looked at a kayak guide for a half day or something to get you understanding the fish and the marsh? There are some affordable options in the general area if I remember correctly.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Intracoastal said:


> You've got some awesome looking flies there. I think the blurple seaducers are sweet. If space is an issue, I would bring the top 2 boxes (seaducers and clousers) on a given outing, maybe bringing 1 bigger fly (like the shark patterns) just in case something big swims by. If the mackerel are around, the synthetic surf candy-types should get a lot of use.
> 
> You are gonna catch like mad out there. Wish I had the time and money to join ya. I'm not sure how many days you'll be there, but have you looked at a kayak guide for a half day or something to get you understanding the fish and the marsh? There are some affordable options in the general area if I remember correctly.


I have checked on some guide prices but only saw boat guides, nothing kayak specific. One thing I am taking as part of my tying supplies is weed guard material. Some of the patterns I did not put a guard on, and plan to add a single strand guard if snagging is an issue. I'm also carrying some basic materials in case I run low on patterns...hopefully because fish are destroying them! I'm hoping there are some big bait balls in the surf, I have seen them there in the past in September and bluefish/Spanish were always around them feeding. I'll be there for a week, hopefully I get some good action and video to share!


----------

